# Talking myself into a cx event



## LocalLad (28 Sep 2015)

I recently bought a cx bike for light off roading whilst out on mainly roads

Sunday morning, I decided to follow a decidedly off road route, across mud and gravel, some tree roots and natural barriers. Apart from finding the ground at an unplanned point (still hurting...minor injuries unit tomorrow), it was amazing fun.

And now I've started looking at cx events. I'm intrigued by the challenge of pushing hard for a short time, love getting stuck into the mud, and generally think they look a laugh.

Moreover, there's an event at the end of October at the school less than a mile from my house! 

I've seen lots of YouTube videos about getting off and running with the bike, but apart from that, is the best way to find out if I'm fit enough to head to the local park and get up and down the hills for an hour?

The race I've seen is cx band 4...does this relate to how hard it would be? Ideally, I'd like to start with a noob friendly event...without emailing the race organizers, is there a way to work it out?


----------



## outlash (28 Sep 2015)

Don't worry about it, just race. They are a laugh . My three basic targets for my racing is: don't die, finish, don't finish last. So far, I've managed it. 
The only 'must' is do a course recce before you start. You are normally able to ride it in between races and you can get a feel for the conditions and where the trickier parts of the course are.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2015)

Train by cross country running. The muddier it gets, the more running and less riding you do. I have an ex pupil who does a lot of cx and this was his advice.
I tried it last year. It's definitely not for me but I'm glad I had a go.


----------



## LocalLad (29 Sep 2015)

Think I'm going to go for it...I'm currently in a "say yes" mindset and fancy trying it.

Really annoyed that the event I found clashes with my little ones birthday, so need to find an alternative.


----------



## palinurus (29 Sep 2015)

LocalLad said:


> Really annoyed that the event I found clashes with my little ones birthday, so need to find an alternative.



I'd move it to the day before, they probably won't notice if young enough.


----------



## LocalLad (29 Sep 2015)

I like your thinking! The only issues are the invitations and the venue booking!

I did wonder half seriously if I could finish the party at 145 and get over to the race at 3. The only problem with that one is I'd then need to spend the afternoon finding a flat to rent and trying to get my clothes off the wife...


----------

